# Tapping sound coming from above driver's side real wheel on new TT RS



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just noticed a fast tapping sound on my car when parked (with engine running and in P). Seems to be coming from just above the driver's side rear wheel. I opened the boot and can not hear it from in there (thought it might be electrical). Any ideas?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I get the exact same thing, I’ve not had a chance to investigate but assume it’s something that could be tightened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Strange, picked up car on Saturday and only seemed to start yesterday. If you discover the cause please share...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Will try to get to it over the weekend, I first noticed it when sat at a set of traffic lights, assumed something in the plastic inner rear quarter panel drivers side but it’s louder outside the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Fuel pump? Noise coming up the filler pipe? Is the tank particularly empty when it does it?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It sound like a rattling hose or similar, not a mechanical sound in any way, like a wire/hose has come lose and is rattling when at idle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Noticed the noise today whilst the car was in slow moving traffic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Down to 50 miles left in tank. Is louder on the outside of the car and is a regular tapping…


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don’t think it’s fuel tank content related, I had at least a three quarter full tank when I first heard it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could it be caused by the fuel emission control system, there are a couple of valves in that area that are controlled by vacuum in inlet manifold.
If you raise the revs while stationary does it stop/change?
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ll need to check for that Hoggy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, no lose at all on my drive to work today, the minute I put the car into reverse it started, definitely around the rear wheel/arch area, I revved the engine and it went away for around 30 seconds then returned !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Ok, no lose at all on my drive to work today, the minute I put the car into reverse it started, definitely around the rear wheel/arch area, I revved the engine and it went away for around 30 seconds then returned !


This sounds exactly the same noise as I am getting...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A little further forward, I was able to track down tte noise to this larger blue pipe, when you touch it you feel the vibration through it, looks like a wheel and arch liner removal job to track down where it’s knocking against the body.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

If I remember well, there is a specific TSB form Audi of America that treats this problem


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Are TSBs published anywhere? Surprised this has not been resolved (2022 built cars) 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Not impressed. I’m not ready for dealer visits this early.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

NTT said:


> Not impressed. I’m not ready for dealer visits this early.


I feel the same way. Hopefully we can identify the issue and I will get fixed at first service…


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ve asked my salesman to find out 
whether this is a problem his technicians
are aware of. 

I will post my findings.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have also asked tte sales chap where I bought the car to have a chat with tte techs, be interesting to hear what if anything is fed back


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ademanuele said:


> Are TSBs published anywhere? Surprised this has not been resolved (2022 built cars) 🤷🏻‍♂️


You can find TSB by googling its code , unfortunately I am on holidays and I don't have my PC where I stored that tsb


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I asked the sales person I dealt with about this issue via email just after I noticed the sound, response was "The tapping sound is a characteristic of the car the RS3 does it as well. In all honesty I’ve never known what it is but all TTRS’s and RS3’s make the same noise...". I think it was a different sound he was referring to and when he heard the tapping he was very helpful in trying to get resolved.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is the TSB I was talking about (not sure it's related to your noise, but…)


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Well it happens when the engine is idling so could well be the cause... Thanks for locating 👍


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

indicates just for the 2 litre, not 2., assume fuel system and pipe running would be the same though


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have just called Audi to arrange for this to be fixed, any updates from others with the issue?


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Not yet. I will have to find time to chase this up.
I also have a rear parcel shelf rattle ( left )


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Went to dealer this morning and they have seen the issue before and will book in to secure the fuel line with a clip.

Had a second issue that needed fixing, the passenger side washer jet was spraying water away from the widescreen (and onto pedestrians!). Apparently it is not adjustable and a part has to be ordered!


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks Ademanuele.
I will pass this information onto my dealership


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone had this resolved ? I bought the clips listed in the link to the fix but Audi, the clips are far to small for the thicker black pipe.

I removed the rear drivers side wheel today along with the arch liner, the noise definitely comes from the blue hose/pipe however nothing I did removed the noise, even unclip ping the hope from all 3 hose clips and holding it clear of any other fixings !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Has anyone had this resolved ? I bought the clips listed in the link to the fix but Audi, the clips are far to small for the thicker black pipe.
> 
> I removed the rear drivers side wheel today along with the arch liner, the noise definitely comes from the blue hose/pipe however nothing I did removed the noise, even unclip ping the hope from all 3 hose clips and holding it clear of any other fixings !
> 
> ...


I am booked in for the 24th to get this fixed, will let you know the outcome...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, the noise seems to come from where the pipe travels behind the fuel filler neck and across to what I assume is a filter, no mater what I did I could not get the noise to disappear, tried clips, foam tape, moving the clips up and down the hose, changing the angle to ensure the pipes were not in contact with anything and nothing made a difference.

Be interested to hear what they tell you it is…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, went to the garage today.

The washer jet was replaced. It works OK whilst the car is moving but when stationary it still misses the windscreen, is anyone else seeing this issue?

As far as the noise is concerned, slight mix up at the garage, their system had my old TTS registered on their database and there was a bit of confusion. Anyhow, an engineer came out and could hear the noise and could feel the blue pipe vibrating in sync with the tapping. I am going to have to rebook for another look...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The clip from the Audi recall memo does not fit the fuel pipes on the RS, the clips are very small, I tried everything I could think off, pulling pipes away from bodywork etc and nothing eliminated the noise, be keen to hear the update once you’ve had the RS back in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Any updates on this, still waiting to hear from my dealer...


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Still no news from my end. 
It now seems to be intermittent, so I might wait until fist service is due. 
I really hate visiting dealers this early during ownership of a new car. 
Brings back bad memories 😊


----------

